# ASCOT Ch. 4.  Now.



## Alec Swan (18 June 2013)

Tom Quelly "We'll have to all work a bit harder now,  the man could train them with his eyes shut"!

Alistair Down.  How on earth could Ch. 4 be quite so stupid to let him go?  A moving tribute from the best,  about the best.

Animal Kingdom,  a right of passage,  almost!

Dawn Approach?  17 days ago there was near disaster,  is he back too soon?

Alec.


----------



## JCWHITE (18 June 2013)

and the camera work is quite stunning. Enjoy!


----------



## Alec Swan (18 June 2013)

Animal Kingdom wouldn't settle,  and when he did,  it was too late.

Declaration of war?  Knock O'Brien if you wish,  but the classically well prepared horse.  A well deserved win.

Emma Spencer?  A simple and quite delightful outfit,  with an enchanting hat,  and then her hair in a pony tail!  What was she thinking,  or had she simply forgotten?! 

Alec.


----------



## PolarSkye (18 June 2013)

Liking the look of Pearl Secret in the King's Stand . . . big, upstanding horse.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (18 June 2013)

I'd like to see him event . . . lovely, lovely horse . . . and very well done Sole Power .

P


----------



## Daffodil (18 June 2013)

I just hope that Dawn Approach settles.   Even if he doesn't win, I'd just like him to have a safe and comfortable passage.   It was awful seeing that last race of his.


----------



## KautoStar1 (18 June 2013)

he battled brilliantly.  Good to see DA back on song again.  Really pleased with that result.

Alec - she quite often wears a hat and then her hair in a pony tail.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 June 2013)

O'Brian has had two winners by the name of War today - Declaration Of War and War Commmand - what will the RP's front page headline be tomorrow? O'Brian declares War pn Ascot? O'Brian's winning the War? ......


----------



## PolarSkye (18 June 2013)

KautoStar1 said:



			he battled brilliantly.  Good to see DA back on song again.  Really pleased with that result.

Alec - she quite often wears a hat and then her hair in a pony tail.
		
Click to expand...

Dawn Approach came back with a vengeance . . . well done that pony.

P


----------



## teapot (18 June 2013)

I really hope Tiger Cliff wins!


----------



## PolarSkye (18 June 2013)

teapot said:



			I really hope Tiger Cliff wins!
		
Click to expand...

Me too . . . for Sir Henry . . . 

P


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 June 2013)

It may be a flat meeting but the Jumpers can still hold their own! 

It would have been good to see Lady Cecil's horse win but the horse still ran a cracker in defeat.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 June 2013)

Tiger Cliff left it too late and he was left with too much to do,  but even had he been with Well Sharp,  I'm not sure that he'd have caught him.  

A win for Lady Jane would have been wonderful.  It wasn't to be,  and HC would have been the first to applaud the winner,  I feel sure.

Alec.


----------



## Mariposa (19 June 2013)

I was absolutely thrilled for Dawn Approach, even though my heart was in my mouth for the first few furlongs, I thought he was losing it again. 

Well down Sole Power, but special thanks to War Command, I had him a couple of £ on at 20/1 - happy day!


----------



## olop (19 June 2013)

I had Premio Loco each way at 40/1 today was a very nice return 

Is it wrong to miss Willie Carson?!  

Would also like to see Frankie ride a winner


----------



## Alec Swan (19 June 2013)

olop said:



			.......

Is it wrong to miss Willie Carson?!  

.......
		
Click to expand...

Yes,  very wrong!  Sadly,  he contributes nothing to a racing commentary,  other than his school-girl giggling.  Carson is also intensely irritating.  Sorry,  but he is! 

Alec.


----------



## Mariposa (19 June 2013)

I had a distastrous day today - not even a place! 

Hoping Riposte helps me along tomorrow !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 June 2013)

No Nay Never was superb! What a horse! He just rippled with muscle. Hopefully  more American horses will come over in the future.

My one gripe though with NNN - his handler! I wouldnt wear jeans and a t-shirt to lead up in a seller at Hexham let alone a Group race at Royal Ascot!


----------



## PolarSkye (20 June 2013)

Anyone else wiping away a tear after that fantastic performance by Riposte and Lady Cecil's obvious fragility?

P


----------



## Daffodil (20 June 2013)

What a gutsy little filly Riposte is.    Having been left at the start I rather gave up watching, was cursing Tom Queally, and suddenly there she was.    Brilliant.


----------



## PolarSkye (20 June 2013)

Come on Estimate . . . do it for Queenie .

P


----------



## Daffodil (20 June 2013)

Come on Estimate................


----------



## PolarSkye (20 June 2013)

Well done that filly . . . wooooooohoooooooooo!!!!

P


----------



## Daffodil (20 June 2013)

Oh my Goodness.............. 

What a day


----------



## Myranohorse (20 June 2013)

Hurray.  Silly old me weeping tears of joy for HM


----------



## PolarSkye (20 June 2013)

I love her floppy ears . . . what a sweet little girl she looks.

P


----------



## PorkChop (20 June 2013)

Fantastic


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 June 2013)

Who's going to present the Queen her trophey?! She normally does that one!

Very well done to all indeed! Lovely to see!


----------



## PolarSkye (20 June 2013)

Such a lovely Gold Cup Day . . . first NNN, then Riposte doing it for Sir Henry and Lady Cecil and now Estimate making history.  Just lovely.

P


----------



## Freddie19 (20 June 2013)

What a brilliant days racing, if the day had been scripted, it could not have been better.  Well done to everyone, congratulations to Her Majesty, PS: I thought for one minute Johnny Warren was going to hug her!! Now that would have been perfect.


----------



## KautoStar1 (20 June 2013)

I'm not ashamed to say I had a little cry when Riposte past the post & then again when Clare interviewed Lady Jane.  Just such a heart warming result.  Sir Henry would have been v proud of his team.  & then to see the Queen so excited.  Flat racing at its best.


----------



## Honeylight (20 June 2013)

Pleased for the Queen & what an asset for her stud. Great & emotional day of racing.


----------



## sashasmith1001 (20 June 2013)

agree about handler - I would have thought there was a dress code for handler?

NNN - whats the rules for steroids on horses racing here from usa??  He might not be on steroids now but he didn't get like that from work alone....


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 June 2013)

sashasmith1001 said:



			agree about handler - I would have thought there was a dress code for handler?

NNN - whats the rules for steroids on horses racing here from usa??  He might not be on steroids now but he didn't get like that from work alone....
		
Click to expand...

So long as the drugs were out of his system and had none administrated in this country he is clean to run.


----------



## justabob (20 June 2013)

sashasmith1001 said:



			agree about handler - I would have thought there was a dress code for handler?

NNN - whats the rules for steroids on horses racing here from usa??  He might not be on steroids now but he didn't get like that from work alone....
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts too, clearly has had an advantage with steroids whether historical or more recent.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 June 2013)

The pictures of the Queen were fantastic.  I don't think I have ever seen her so animated and happy.  Just shows us what our wonderful horses do for us and mean to us, regardless of who we are, what we have or have not.


----------



## Alyth (21 June 2013)

We are just about to see this on our 6 o'clock news!!  New Zealand time Friday!!  I hope they show us the presentation!!  By the way - who did present it to her??!!


----------



## Armas (21 June 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			The pictures of the Queen were fantastic.  I don't think I have ever seen her so animated and happy.  Just shows us what our wonderful horses do for us and mean to us, regardless of who we are, what we have or have not.
		
Click to expand...

This^^


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 June 2013)

Nothing has really taken my eye today so far.


----------



## PolarSkye (21 June 2013)

EKW said:



			Nothing has really taken my eye today so far.
		
Click to expand...

Not even Sky Lantern?

P


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 June 2013)

I hadnt seen Sky Lantern at that stage  she was impressive in the Guinaes and even more so today.


----------



## teapot (21 June 2013)

Alyth said:



			We are just about to see this on our 6 o'clock news!!  New Zealand time Friday!!  I hope they show us the presentation!!  By the way - who did present it to her??!!
		
Click to expand...

Duke of York/Prince Andrew in the end 

Sky Lantern's stunning! 

Nicky Henderson's win was pretty good too


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 June 2013)

Lady Cecil gets her 2nd winner at Royal Ascot, we have a loose horse in a flat race, an injured jockey and the winning horse isn't looking to good ...


----------



## teapot (22 June 2013)

Bittersweet really


----------



## 3Beasties (22 June 2013)

Doesn't sound good for Thomas Chippingdale from what the jockey/presenter just said 

ETA - He is still receiving treatment though which is slightly more promising....


----------



## BWa (22 June 2013)

This is a stupid q but will he still be classed as the winner if he doesn't make it? Ah just saw the groom, bless them all.


----------



## teapot (22 June 2013)

Well if anyone says stable lads don't care that footage said a thousand words!


----------



## teapot (22 June 2013)

BWa said:



			This is a stupid q but will he still be classed as the winner if he doesn't make it? Ah just saw the groom, bless them all.
		
Click to expand...

Yes as it was post finish line


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 June 2013)

Glad that Hanagan and his horse are ok. I thought it had broken a leg or pelvis the way he was skittering around on the bend but thankfully not, he just slipped and couldn't get his footing back at that speed. 

Fingers crossed for the winner x


----------



## 3Beasties (22 June 2013)

BWa said:



			This is a stupid q but will he still be classed as the winner if he doesn't make it? Ah just saw the groom, bless them all.
		
Click to expand...

He has been confirmed the winner


----------



## BWa (22 June 2013)

Good news, thought so, I was just hoping there wasn't some weird rule to prevent that happening. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Holly Hocks (22 June 2013)

teapot said:



			Well if anyone says stable lads don't care that footage said a thousand words!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - and I'm not the greatest supporter of racing (not against it, just don't like the wastage from racing, that's all).  He looked totally and utterly devastated.


----------



## armchair_rider (22 June 2013)

Doesn't sound at all promising but fingers crossed. Luckily it looks liek paul Hannigan is ok despite a horrible looking fall and his mount is ok.

C4 just said died immediately, suspected heart attack. RIP Thomas Chippendale


----------



## 3Beasties (22 June 2013)

He gone  Died immediately 

RIP xx


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 June 2013)

It's been confirmed that he has gone.

RIP wee man x


----------



## BWa (22 June 2013)

Well done C4, I think they have handled this well, so nice for them to talk to the groom first.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 June 2013)

Fair play to the groom - I know I couldn't ever do such a thing straight after loosing one of my charges.


----------



## Daffodil (22 June 2013)

Shocked.   Don't know what else to say.


----------



## teapot (22 June 2013)

As an aside anyone else picked up on the little digs at Rishie Pershad (sp) during the week made by the guys in the commentary box?


----------



## Daffodil (22 June 2013)

There's a rather nice comment on the Racing Post website, that Sir Henry now has his first horse in training up there.    Made me smile, just a little bit.


----------



## GoldenOrlaith (22 June 2013)

Thought the groom was very eloquent and inspiring. I wouldn't have been half as composed. Was a class horse, two visits to Ascot, two wins. Poor Lady Cecil, she has had a traumatic time, and she had been a genuine "Lady" throughout. I hope there are happier times for Warren Place ahead. RIP Thomas Chippendale.


----------



## imaginegenerous (22 June 2013)

Really sad for that happen but read a lovely comment on Facebook that TC was chosen to be Sir Henry's horse in Heaven, a sweet way to think of it. At least it would have been quick for him.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 June 2013)

Does anyone ever actually watch the fashion bits on tv at Ascot? This american woman is doing my head in!


----------



## humblepie (22 June 2013)

No have to hit the mute switch at that point. 

Lady leading up the big race winner who got trophy from the queen used to keep her horses where I used to be. Really nice to see her big happy smile. She is so hard working and dedicated.


----------



## mulledwhine (22 June 2013)

What a bitter sweet day, he died winning!!! Who else can say that ???

RIP Tom


----------



## armchair_rider (22 June 2013)

EKW said:



			Does anyone ever actually watch the fashion bits on tv at Ascot? This american woman is doing my head in!
		
Click to expand...

Mine too. That flourescent pink souwester thing she wore on the first day was hideous as well.


----------

